# Arthritis...??



## gymrat827 (Apr 23, 2018)

So what do all you old cats do for it..??  I did a CT scan recently and have most of my upper body developing it...??  33yrs old


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 23, 2018)

OMG....you unfortunatly have to deal with so many sucky things...I guess I do to but feel like it's different lol

I so hope you get to feel better soon dear...


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 23, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> OMG....you unfortunatly have to deal with so many sucky things...I guess I do to but feel like it's different lol
> 
> I so hope you get to feel better soon dear...



well Dear, 

Id know id feel better if you came over for a 1 night visit..??  

So do you really wana help or are you just saying that..?


----------



## snake (Apr 23, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> well Dear,
> 
> Id know id feel better if you came over for a 1 night visit..??
> 
> So do you really wana help or are you just saying that..?



I have a feeling she'd destroy you. lol

on another note: Did they tell you what kind of arthritis you have?


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 23, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> well Dear,
> 
> Id know id feel better if you came over for a 1 night visit..??
> 
> So do you really wana help or are you just saying that..?



 LOL...at least you are still having a good mood!!! Unfortunately I'm committed so visiting can not happen theses days...:32 (6):


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 23, 2018)

not yet

Just told me from being very active, physical sports, lifting over the last 20 yrs is starting to take a good toll on me.  

I do have a upper left shoulder pinched nerve, L2/L4 messed up and than my shoulders are basically snap, crackle pop.  Had a CT of my shoulders, neck, most of my back and they gave me the news this morning.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 23, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> LOL...at least you are still having a good mood!!! Unfortunately I'm committed so visiting can not happen theses days...:32 (6):




just as i thought.......just singing sympathy isnt going to help jen.  this is going to require REAL action.


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 23, 2018)

In on this for answers, I have it too throughout my lower body.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 23, 2018)

Well, nothing exciting any longer...life is excellent so it is what it is:32 (16)::32 (20):


----------



## Georgia (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm just in this thread because Jenner is in here and there was talk of sex. So waiting for nudes since 2012.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 23, 2018)

Georgia said:


> I'm just in this thread because Jenner is in here and there was talk of sex. So waiting for nudes since 2012.



LOL....Jesus Murphy..............:32 (11)::32 (10)::32 (20):


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 23, 2018)

Georgia said:


> I'm just in this thread because Jenner is in here and there was talk of sex. So waiting for nudes since 2012.




yea right.  

not even just tits of bits of em.  we could get by without the bits, tits however


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 23, 2018)

Does anyone know about what you're asking???????? Would be nice! lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 24, 2018)

Just you 


My love...


----------



## #TheMatrix (Apr 24, 2018)

Anti inflammatory pills. Bathing in Epson salts. There's also compression clothing.
Other than surgery if possible. Stretches help minimally. 

Honestly. You're ****ed. It's manageable. But the pain feels like needles throbbing towards the center where it's at. And...surges I guess you can call it surges of uncomfortable sensation Wich can be described as pain.

That's how my 4yr old described it. She has JRA. It's not just age. But for you as your doc says the lifestyle helped in picking you as a victim. 

You will be ok. If all else fails.
Don't get addicted to the pain pills.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 24, 2018)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/11208-Arthritis-and-Growth-Hormone-Use

Some nuggets in this old thread.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 24, 2018)

i made another thread in this section already.....Deep needle/Dry needle therapy.  Never felt better in the past few years

I always think im going to goto the gym after...Lol.  Nope

your sore the day of and day after pretty good, but day 2.5/3......nothing hurts except the spots the stab and then press/massage.  Range of motion, strength, etc, etc all 90% back.  But i know it wont work miracles forever.  

if GH is a legit treatment i need to save a lil cash and buy a few kits.  

Thanks for the link


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 25, 2018)

There are a lot of different kinds of arthritis, the most common being osteoarthritis, rheumatoid arthritis, psoriatic arthritis, gout, and fibromyalgia.  There are many more.  Osteoarthritis is wear and tear on the cartilage and resulting arthritis.  You lift long enough nd heavy enough, you're most likely going to develop this to some degree.  I won't go into the others, but a few minutes if reading and you can most likely rule these out.  Nature of the beast of what we do.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 25, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> There are a lot of different kinds of arthritis, the most common being osteoarthritis, rheumatoid arthritis, psoriatic arthritis, gout, and fibromyalgia.  There are many more.  Osteoarthritis is wear and tear on the cartilage and resulting arthritis.  You lift long enough nd heavy enough, you're most likely going to develop this to some degree.  I won't go into the others, but a few minutes if reading and you can most likely rule these out.  Nature of the beast of what we do.




I am just still trying to get back into things since my shoulder/neck injury.  But now i am just focusing on conditioning and moving 65% of the weight i use to.  I can only imagine how I am going to be a 45/55/65.  fuk

I can give up 15/18lbs of mass for some longevity.  I have enough health issues as it is.


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 26, 2018)

Certainly cutting excess fat will help in that you're not carrying that extra weight, I personally wouldn't try to lose and muscle to get weight down.  As we get older we just need to adjust weight used, sets, reps, etc...to be able to continue.  Your body will tell you what to do if you listen.  And you don't have to sacrifice progress.  Theres a few ways to make , say 50 lbs feel like 70 without hammering your joints.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 26, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Certainly cutting excess fat will help in that you're not carrying that extra weight, I personally wouldn't try to lose and muscle to get weight down.  As we get older we just need to adjust weight used, sets, reps, etc...to be able to continue.  Your body will tell you what to do if you listen.  And you don't have to sacrifice progress.  Theres a few ways to make , say 50 lbs feel like 70 without hammering your joints.




still trying to get back to fightin shape i was in say.....6/8 months back.  At that point i just had slight neck issues, limited range of motion.  Now shit, i worry about trying to get back and what i do ends up killing me later on.  

But i am not moving too much weight now and not pushing to do too much too quick.  Just seeing how sore i can get with lighter amounts of weight, but the biggest thing now is just conditioning.  12min of a warm up doing cardio, 50 min of lifting and a 12min cardio cool down beats me up pretty good at the moment.  I just dont want to start doing things now i will later regret.

All you guys still do squats & deads with legit weight or are those in the past..?  Do you do heavy shoulder presses...??  My shoulders pop and click when going up and down with the dumbells badly, so i try to keep it to just machines.  But should i just focus on iso movements or can i still do presses..??


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 26, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> still trying to get back to fightin shape i was in say.....6/8 months back.  At that point i just had slight neck issues, limited range of motion.  Now shit, i worry about trying to get back and what i do ends up killing me later on.
> 
> But i am not moving too much weight now and not pushing to do too much too quick.  Just seeing how sore i can get with lighter amounts of weight, but the biggest thing now is just conditioning.  12min of a warm up doing cardio, 50 min of lifting and a 12min cardio cool down beats me up pretty good at the moment.  I just dont want to start doing things now i will later regret.
> 
> All you guys still do squats & deads with legit weight or are those in the past..?  Do you do heavy shoulder presses...??  My shoulders pop and click when going up and down with the dumbells badly, so i try to keep it to just machines.  But should i just focus on iso movements or can i still do presses..??



I just squatted 560 last Sunday, and I know Snake just banged out 5x500, so yeah.  But we're not consistantly training that heavy. I normally keep my working sets in the lower to middle 400s and do higher (10-12) reps.  My knees prefer that over heavier weight.  Time under tension, drop sets, focussing on peak contraction, are all ways to make that lighter weight work more for you.  More joint friendly.  As far as what you can or should do, my general rule is do what I can and don't do it if it hurts.  You know the difference between pain from working hard and pain from injury .


----------



## snake (Apr 27, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> I just squatted 560 last Sunday, and I know Snake just banged out 5x500, so yeah.  But we're not consistantly training that heavy. I normally keep my working sets in the lower to middle 400s and do higher (10-12) reps.  My knees prefer that over heavier weight.  Time under tension, drop sets, focussing on peak contraction, are all ways to make that lighter weight work more for you.  More joint friendly.  As far as what you can or should do, my general rule is do what I can and don't do it if it hurts.  You know the difference between pain from working hard and pain from injury .



I'm kind of with BRICKS on this. I don't train heavy all the time to put the odds of injury in my favor. I will say, last year I tweaked a quad with 315 while doing a pre exhaustion; so it can happen. Knock on wood, I never had a knee problem squatting heavy but I don't spend much time in that danger zone for months at a time. Power Lifting is different, they don't have records for the guy that squats 405 for the most reps so if you're PLing, you know the deal and accept the chances.

Regardless of the weight, it will leave me limping for a day or two but it's all in the muscle. The only thing that is different are the reps. As for shoulder work, I do no over the head pressing. Once in a blue moon I will grab some DB's and put them in for a few weeks. I don't think people understand the amount of work that hits the delt area with bench, shrugs, lower cables and yes, squats. I also don't think my delts are a lagging body part.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 27, 2018)

I just am afraid of what i am doing now will come back to haunt me in years coming.  I know if it doesnt hurt i should be able to do it.  Ive been following that for my shoulders and lower back for a good 5yrs now.  

But after this ortho doc told me i have mild-moderate upper body arthritis i am just freaked out.  Fuk, i turn 34 in august.......I am very young for this sh!t.  I have a million other health issues, i could have a garage sale with all this bullsh!t.  

So that is what makes me so leary about getting back to it now.  This dry needle therapy is just great but I don't think it saves the world.  

Basically i do not want to bite off more than i can chew, I do not want to add to my huge list of health nonsense as well......But i really want to get back to somewhere close to where i was 9 months back.  I mis the gym, mis moving around good weight....Its something ive done for 15yrs + now.  

But if all you say to just push things lightly, go til you get some slight pain & so forth.....Ill give it a go.  

thanks guys,  

Jen, im still waiting for the PM where you tell me when your coming & where we meet.  


GR


----------

